# FSU paying 950K to JW's victim?



## fairhopebama (Jan 25, 2016)

FSU will pay $950,000 to the woman who accused Jameis Winston of rape


Posted on January 25, 2016 11:27 am




The Title IX lawsuit between Florida State and the woman who accused Jameis Winston of rape in 2012 has been settled, as announced on Monday afternoon. The USA Today first broke the story, and the school has agreed to pay Erica Kinsman, Winston’s accuser, $950,000 as part of the settlement.

The amount agreed includes attorney’s fees, in addition to a five-year commitment by the school to awareness, prevention and training programs. According to the USA Today, lump sum is the largest settlement for Title IX claims regarding indifference to a student’s sexual assault.


“I will always be disappointed that I had to leave the school I dreamed of attending since I was little,” Kinsman said in a statement via the USA Today. “I am happy that FSU has committed to continue making changes in order to ensure a safer environment for all students.”

The settlement will not have an effect on the current ongoing Title IX investigation by the Department of Education’s Office for Civil Rights. Kinsman filed a complaint in early 2014 and it opened an investigation in April 2014. As part of the complaint, Kinsman alleged FSU was “deliberately indifferent” to her reported sexual assault and that its response was “clearly unreasonable.”

Florida State school president John Thrasher also released a statement after the settlement was announced.


“Although we regret we will never be able to tell our full story in court, it is apparent that a trial many months from now would have left FSU fighting over the past rather than looking toward its very bright future. We have decided to instead move forward even though we have full faith that the ultimate outcome of a trial would have been consistent with the previous law enforcement investigations and retired Supreme Court Justice Major Harding’s findings in the student conduct hearing,” Thrasher said via Rivals.com.

Winston was accused of raping Kinsman back in 2012, but the case became public during Winston and Florida State’s National Title season in 2013. Winston was never criminally charged for the alleged crime, and he was not found responsible of sexual misconduct following a FSU student conduct hearing in December 2014.

Winston has vehemently denied the accusations.

Read more at http://fanbuzz.rare.us/story/fsu-wi...d-jameis-winston-of-rape/#12lRVEzoMyyVdRLc.99


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2016)

Sad


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

Erica gets $250k.  Her lawyers get $750K.

Hopefully, Winston can get it back in his defamation case against her.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2016)

JW = Guilty...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats to Kinsman. She got what she was after.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Erica gets $250k.  Her lawyers get $750K.
> 
> Hopefully, Winston can get it back in his defamation case against her.





I'm sure HE'LL be paying her off and not the other way around..

JW = Scumbag!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Erica gets $250k.  Her lawyers get $750K.
> 
> Hopefully, Winston can get it back in his defamation case against her.







Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sure HE'LL be paying her off and not the other way around..
> 
> JW = Scumbag!



This^^^^^


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 25, 2016)

Well she got what she wanted..well prolly not as much. Considering he was a 1st rounder pick she prolly got shorted.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Erica gets $250k.  Her lawyers get $750K.
> 
> Hopefully, Winston can get it back in his defamation case against her.



your stance on this says a lot about you as a person


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> your stance on this says a lot about you as a person



Thug Life


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> your stance on this says a lot about you as a person



Oh, yeah, I'm definitely pro rape.....as long as it leads to a NC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2016)

If you had a daughter would you want her dating and/or marrying JW?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you had a daughter would you want her dating and/or marrying JW?




If you had a son, would you want him left alone with Erica Kinsman?

BTW, you are now a Eugene Deb-ite.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Oh, yeah, I'm definitely pro rape.....as long as it leads to a NC.



^ You heard it here first folks!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> ^ You heard it here first folks!



Part of the "Process".  You'll learn soon enough.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you had a daughter would you want her dating and/or marrying JW?



Nope. 

I wouldn't want her dating Aaron Murray either.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Erica gets $250k.  Her lawyers get $750K.
> 
> Hopefully, Winston can get it back in his defamation case against her.



only thing being defamed here is your math skills. 250k+750k =1Mil. FSU is paying 950K


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

kirby would throw a bum like jameis off his team no matter how great of a player he is. So sad that these fsu thugs and rapist supporters cannot see the truth in humanity


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> BTW, you are now a Eugene Deb-ite.



That's going to leave a nasty scar.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

fairhope said:


> only thing being defamed here is your math skills. 250k+750k =1Mil. FSU is paying 950K



Well........ 

$250K Erica    $700K lawyers.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope.
> 
> I wouldn't want her dating Aaron Murray either.



Heard from a UGA student at the time that Murray has something you can't wash off.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's going to leave a nasty scar.



Yep, dude makes JJ seem normal.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, dude makes JJ seem normal.



No way. You need to cut back on that hooch you're drinking.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No way. You need to cut back on that hooch you're drinking.



JJ may be wrong, but atleast he can make a coherent argument.

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=14077149


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> JJ may be wrong, but atleast he can make a coherent argument.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=14077149



"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

JJ has never made a coherent argument in the entire time he has been on this board. He listens to the Oracle of Newnan but he doesn't understand her.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Erica gets $250k.  Her lawyers get $750K.
> 
> Hopefully, Winston can get it back in his defamation case against her.



But to win that case he would have had to not raped her.


----------



## Horns (Jan 25, 2016)

Say what you want to but I am sure that she didn't want to be raped.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 25, 2016)

Pay up suckas


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2016)

This may sound crude but.....


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This may sound crude but.....
> 
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes



^^^^ this 

Just like Mike Tyson's accuser, what did the girl think she was doing - game of checkers.  Did it happen, only them two know.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This may sound crude but.....
> 
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes



typical fsu fan response.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

Big Foot said:


> ^^^^ this
> 
> Just like Mike Tyson's accuser, what did the girl think she was doing - game of checkers.  Did it happen, only them two know.



mike tyson is borderline average intel. he got 2 years. it happened.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> typical fsu fan response.



If I stood on a street corner at 2 am, in an Atlanta ghetto, what would you say if I were robbed?



I could hear it now....

"Play stupid games, win stupid prizes"
"That S&S sure is slow"
"What did you think was going to happen"


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 25, 2016)

Criminoles
Has always fit this crowd to a t


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 25, 2016)

Let's just tie it up in court and let jamise get him a big payout from nfl,and donate enough to the school,to pay her off and He can get a tax credit also,everybody wins.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This may sound crude but.....
> 
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes



Blame the victim


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 25, 2016)

FSU deserves the death penalty.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> FSU deserves the death penalty.



and so does jameis


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2016)

pay out = we are wrong, lets put a end to it before it goes to trial.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 26, 2016)

Suckas gotta pay!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If I stood on a street corner at 2 am, in an Atlanta ghetto, what would you say if I were robbed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you are digging a hole to stupidville and you get there, there is no need to keep digging!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> When you are digging a hole to stupidville and you get there, there is no need to keep digging!



It's the truth and you know it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Blame the victim



That's exactly what y'all are doing.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If I stood on a street corner at 2 am, in an Atlanta ghetto, what would you say if I were robbed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...what point are you trying to make S&S


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> ...what point are you trying to make S&S



The FSU crowd is trying to make the same point they've always made.. 

Jameis is a good boy.. Doe some childish things here and there but deep down, Ol Jameis is a good boy. And the girl he raped is only looking for a payout..

Instead of stating the truth. FSU wanted to win at all costs so Jameis was allowed to get away with everything he did and not miss any game time until the Administration over ruled Jimbo and suspended him for a half..


----------



## Scott G (Jan 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's exactly what y'all are doing.



JW is the victim?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> JW is the victim?



The FSU fans will tell you that he is..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> FSU wanted to win at all costs so Jameis was allowed to get away with everything he did and not miss any game time until the Administration over ruled Jimbo and suspended him for a half..



Yep, not talking a half a half here...we talking a whole half. 
The Administration don't play, they take this rape stuff seriously.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> JW is the victim?



If you were falsely accused of rape, what would you call it?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The FSU fans will tell you that he is..



Yep.  Jameis was the biggest victim in cfb...... until UGA fired Richt.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 26, 2016)

why do folks get a pay out not to take it to court?


----------



## Elkbane (Jan 26, 2016)

Since they are paying $950k, I guess in "Debs speak" that qualifies them as "suits".....

Elkbane

Girl got the bad end of the stick on the stick (again) on the settlement.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2016)

hush money!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

Now we know without a shadow of a doubt that Erica Kinsman was raped................by her lawyers.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger believes Michael Jackson is innocent too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2016)

nickel back said:


> why do folks get a pay out not to take it to court?



So folks like Gold Ranger can sleep better at night when pulling for Jameis Winston and the Noles..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So folks like Gold Ranger can sleep better at night when pulling for Jameis Winston and the Noles..



and spot and stalk too


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and spot and stalk too



You should see the Jameis fathead in my living room.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should see the Jameis fathead in my living room.



you should put them all over the outside of your trailer too.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sure HE'LL be paying her off and not the other way around..
> 
> JW = Scumbag!



You have no proof to make that claim other than the fact that you hate FSU and thats really sad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> You have no proof to make that claim other than the fact that you hate FSU and thats really sad.



Hmmm.. Which claim? That he's a scumbag or he'll pay her?

No proof.. Nope, but what I do have to go on is FSU just paid her. He is a scumbag so it leans my way with my statement. You have nothing to hold up your side. Just stating the obvious but the ones that have the Jameis blinders on..


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. Which claim? That he's a scumbag or he'll pay her?
> 
> No proof.. Nope, but what I do have to go on is FSU just paid her. He is a scumbag so it leans my way with my statement. You have nothing to hold up your side. Just stating the obvious but the ones that have the Jameis blinders on..



Evidence please.......still waiting


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Evidence please.......still waiting



Evidence on what?

That FSU paid out? Or that he is a scumbag?


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 28, 2016)

I still cant wrap my head around why a star athlete like JW would feel the need to force himself upon a woman.....   I'm sure he's got them lined up at his feet.  Seems to me someone was looking for a payday....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

swampstalker24 said:


> I still cant wrap my head around why a star athlete like JW would feel the need to force himself upon a woman.....   I'm sure he's got them lined up at his feet.  Seems to me someone was looking for a payday....



This is what makes me think she's lying...



> Then, the document lists the alleged lies told by Erica Kinsman, including a claim that “some dude hit her on the head” and that when she regained consciousness a man was on top of her, that she had been drugged, that she had memory loss due to “trauma,” and that she had been “taken” and “coerced” into a taxi that took her to Winston’s apartment


.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...ton-files-counterclaim-against-erica-kinsman/


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Everyone just move along. The hush money has been paid and now this thing will just dissappear


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

swampstalker24 said:


> I still cant wrap my head around why a star athlete like JW would feel the need to force himself upon a woman.....   I'm sure he's got them lined up at his feet.  Seems to me someone was looking for a payday....



I don't see how anyone in that position could rape someone. If one turns them down just bring up the next in line.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

swampstalker24 said:


> I still cant wrap my head around why a star athlete like JW would feel the need to force himself upon a woman.....   I'm sure he's got them lined up at his feet.  Seems to me someone was looking for a payday....



This is the reason.Being a star and knowing coach wouldnt make him responsible for any of his actions he felt like he could just take what he's wants and wouldnt suffer any consequences,which is exactly what happened


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> This is the reason.Being a star and knowing coach wouldnt make him responsible for any of his actions he felt like he could just take what he's wants and wouldnt suffer any consequences,which is exactly what happened



Thats a good point i guess....   still dont by it though


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

swampstalker24 said:


> Thats a good point i guess....   still dont by it though



I been watching Judge Judy


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> This is the reason.Being a star and knowing coach wouldnt make him responsible for any of his actions he felt like he could just take what he's wants and wouldnt suffer any consequences,which is exactly what happened



And this is while he was 4th on the depth chart, right after a preseason All ACC wr was kicked off the team for the same thing?

Yep, that is exactly what happened.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And this is while he was 4th on the depth chart, right after a preseason All ACC wr was kicked off the team for the same thing?
> 
> Yep, that is exactly what happened.



That and he was super CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> This is the reason.Being a star and knowing coach wouldnt make him responsible for any of his actions he felt like he could just take what he's wants and wouldnt suffer any consequences,which is exactly what happened



I know some of these boys are idiots but I just don't see how they could do it. The ramifications reach much farther than the football field. Coach can't keep you out of jail. 



Why even take that chance? If one denies you then just holler......next


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I been watching Judge Judy



I've been needing a good lawyer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've been needing a good lawyer.



not surprising


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know some of these boys are idiots but I just don't see how they could do it. The ramifications reach much farther than the football field. Coach can't keep you out of jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Why even take that chance? If one denies you then just holler......next



He got caught up in the moment


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Me with Judge Judy presiding and at least 7 women on the jury and that sucka going to jail


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Me with Judge Judy presiding and at least 7 women on the jury and that sucka going to jail



Its an absolute scary thing that some of you guys might wind up on a jury one day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Its an absolute scary thing that some of you guys might wind up on a jury one day.



not as scary as being a fsu coed running into semenole football players


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not as scary as being a fsu coed running into semenole football players


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not as scary as being a fsu coed running into semenole football players



ouch....that was a good one........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Coach can't keep you out of jail.



You want to bet on that one..?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Its an absolute scary thing that some of you guys might wind up on a jury one day.





Matthew6 said:


> not as scary as being a fsu coed running into semenole football players


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Its an absolute scary thing that some of you guys might wind up on a jury one day.



Not really.  Carrie Fisher isn't a space princess leading an intergalactic rebellion in real life either.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2016)

From what I have read, 1.2 million to the girl and her lawyers, and 1.7 mil to the school's lawyers has been paid by Florida State University. Almost 3 million; What a crime and Complete waste of money.
How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend FSU this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> From what I have read, 1.2 million to the girl and her lawyers, and 1.7 mil to the school's lawyers has been paid by Florida State University. Almost 3 million; What a crime and Complete waste of money.
> How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend FSU this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.



Preach on Brother!!

Daily Jameis and FSU sucks!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> From what I have read, 1.2 million to the girl and her lawyers, and 1.7 mil to the school's lawyers has been paid by Florida State University. Almost 3 million; What a crime and Complete waste of money.
> How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend FSU this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 28, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> From what I have read, 1.2 million to the girl and her lawyers, and 1.7 mil to the school's lawyers has been paid by Florida State University. Almost 3 million; What a crime and Complete waste of money.
> How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend FSU this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.



Link?   Because Im flat out calling you a LIAR until you can come up with something but false figures you just pulled out of your rearend 

Dont let facts get in the way of your FSU hatred though.  None of the rest of these idiots around here do

"Kinsman will receive $250,000 of the settlement and her attorneys will get $700,000, Kinsman's lawyer, John Clune, told CNN that was not true and the attorneys fees "are not going to be anything close to $700,000. ... We had no need to break down that amount."


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not as scary as being a fsu coed running into semenole football players



Post of the Month award. ^


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Chocolate dawg done got butt hurt


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Link?   Because Im flat out calling you a LIAR until you can come up with something but false figures you just pulled out of your rearend
> 
> Dont let facts get in the way of your FSU hatred though.  None of the rest of these idiots around here do
> 
> "Kinsman will receive $250,000 of the settlement and her attorneys will get $700,000, Kinsman's lawyer, John Clune, told CNN that was not true and the attorneys fees "are not going to be anything close to $700,000. ... We had no need to break down that amount."



1.7 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ttorney-fees-jameis-winston-lawsuit/79367772/

I don't hate FSU. My SIL is an alumni
I do despise over-paid under achievers employed in higher education making bad decisions and using other's money to cover their mistakes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You want to bet on that one..?



I'll take that bet


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> From what I have read, 1.2 million to the girl and her lawyers, and 1.7 mil to the school's lawyers has been paid by Florida State University. Almost 3 million; What a crime and Complete waste of money.
> How do you think the kid that just signed 20k worth of student loans to attend FSU this year feels? I would wish all of the paying students would transfer to another school. If it was my money that had been going to that rathole, no more of it would be spent there.



Do you not think all colleges have something against them? From giving grades to paying hush $, they've all done something.

Boycott them all


----------



## nickel back (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Chocolate dawg done got butt hurt



This^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Lol SnS


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2016)

Time for a little rough justice


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Chocolate dawg done got butt hurt



Huh?   My butt isnt hurt at all.   I cant feel my butt.  Im paralyzed.   Im  just sitting here laughing at the circle jerk you got going on with each other.    Maybe your butt will be hurting here shortly


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Post of the Month award. ^



do I win an award? If so, can we paleeeeze bring back ODR.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> do I win an award? If so, can we paleeeeze bring back ODR.



This! He is a lot more fun than some of these FSU fans we are messing with!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This! He is a lot more fun than some of these FSU fans we are messing with!!



yep. he should be back soon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2016)

must have been a slow day in home economics for rangerette.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 28, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Link?   Because Im flat out calling you a LIAR until you can come up with something but false figures you just pulled out of your rearend





Jake Allen said:


> 1.7
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ttorney-fees-jameis-winston-lawsuit/79367772/
> 
> I don't hate FSU. My SIL is an alumni
> I do despise over-paid under achievers employed in higher education making bad decisions and using other's money to cover their mistakes.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 28, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> idiots around here


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not really.  Carrie Fisher isn't a space princess leading an intergalactic rebellion in real life either.



Nice avy



Looks like she was #upforwhatever. Maybe that's where the video went.


----------



## srb (Jan 28, 2016)

*Now now*



Matthew6 said:


> your stance on this says a lot about you as a person



Priceless:::


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she was #upforwhatever. Maybe that's where the video went.



Yep, cause making out with a guy is a guarantee that she is open for anything..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, cause making out with a guy is a guarantee that she is open for anything..



Making out and rubbing all over him, then getting in the car and leaving with him and 2 buddies.......#upforwhatever


Let's not forget she's already committed to another man when that pic was taken. She definitely has no moral compass. That lady could benefit going to hear a Richt sermon.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> must have been a slow day in home economics for rangerette.



How do you have time to post and discuss the latest CW girl drama with the rest of the nurses?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Making out and rubbing all over him, then getting in the car and leaving with him and 2 buddies.......#upforwhatever
> 
> 
> Let's not forget she's already committed to another man when that pic was taken. She definitely has no moral compass. That lady could benefit going to hear a Richt sermon.



Was that before or after she was drugged?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was that before or after she was drugged?



You mean the drugs that weren't in her bloodwork?  Could have been the blow to the head, but there was no injury there.

Only injuries found were on her knees and the tops of her feet.  I wonder how those come about?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the drugs that weren't in her bloodwork?  Could have been the blow to the head, but there was no injury there.
> 
> Only injuries found were on her knees and the tops of her feet.  I wonder how those come about?



So, tell me, what this woman was so set out to get from a 4th string QB at the time? After she left Winston's she went to the hospital and had a rape kit performed. 

Argue all you want, but only the FSU homers (TPD included) stick up for Winston. Yeah, OJ got off too so I guess it never happened...

What did happen is she got paid hush money to go away. That is the fact! Kind of like OJ in his civil suit..

The way FSU handled Winston on everything he did was a joke! And that makes FSU a joke and the had to shell out some money for it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Now we know without a shadow of a doubt that Erica Kinsman was raped................by her lawyers.



You could also say by the Tallahassee Police Department..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You could also say by the Tallahassee Police Department..



i just got a pm from one of the fsu fans saying she should give the money back to the school.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i just got a pm from one of the fsu fans saying she should give the money back to the school.



Spot going soft on us?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, cause making out with a guy is a guarantee that she is open for anything..



maybe spotandstalk can clarify your point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Spot going soft on us?



mebbe


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Was that before or after she was drugged?



Add another to the uniformed list. Apparently you haven't read into any of this.



Maybe you could get 6's reader, I hear she works for cheap.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Add another to the uniformed list. Apparently you haven't read into any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could get 6's reader, I hear she works for cheap.



Uninformed? The REALLY sad thing here is you don't know which FACTS to believe.. So many botched efforts took place. There were too many hands in the pot dirtying up the water and doing it on purpose during the investigation that took, How long?

Jameis is a scumbag and I do know that!

The Athlete became bigger than the University!

And if you can't see that, you are blind!

And a Friday, FSU sucks!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uninformed? The REALLY sad thing here is you don't know which FACTS to believe.. So many botched efforts took place. There were too many hands in the pot dirtying up the water and doing it on purpose during the investigation that took, How long?
> 
> Jameis is a scumbag and I do know that!
> 
> ...



I believe her friends accounts and also the toxicology reports. All of which said Mrs Kinsman wasn't drunk/drugged and she willingly left the club with 3 guys. 


All of which she lied about. 


It is what it is and 2 folks know what really happened.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 29, 2016)

daily nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Spot going soft on us?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I believe her friends accounts and also the toxicology reports. All of which said Mrs Kinsman wasn't drunk/drugged and she willingly left the club with 3 guys.
> 
> 
> All of which she lied about.
> ...



Mrs Kinsman. So Jameis raped a married lady


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Mrs Kinsman. So Jameis raped a married lady



Who knows with her. She also said there was no way she would have left with a black guy. 


Turns out her bf was black. 
You can't make this stuff up


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 30, 2016)

Whatever..........FSU got to pay her!!!!Pay up suckas


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 30, 2016)

So much hate going on in this post


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 30, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> So much hate going on in this post



BB Boom Sez:


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 30, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> So much hate going on in this post



hating fsux is an offseason sport; and yall make it so easy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Whatever..........FSU got to pay her!!!!Pay up suckas



Pocket change son.


I wonder if they pay her all in 1s?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2016)

Pay the lady...........Suckas!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hating fsux is an offseason sport; and yall make it so easy.



What do they expect us to do. They keep loading the gun and cocking the hammer. Of course I'm going to pull the trigger!

Daily FSU sucks!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


>



That's the "documentary" that allows Erica to say she was drugged, with no mention of the blood test which proved otherwise.  Anyone wanna guess where the blood test was performed?

The Hunting Ground is the "Inconvenient Truth" of campus rape.




> *'The Hunting Ground' director claims film is 'completely accurate,' despite inaccuracies*
> 
> An accuser from Harvard was allowed to suggest that she had been drugged by the accused student, even though the only drug found in her system was the cocaine she supplied.



http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/t...accurate-despite-inaccuracies/article/2576858


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's the "documentary" that allows Erica to say she was drugged, with no mention of the blood test which proved otherwise.  Anyone wanna guess where the blood test was performed?
> 
> The Hunting Ground is the "Inconvenient Truth" of campus rape.




And they did NOTHING for 10 months...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And they did NOTHING for 10 months...



Really?  I know everyone will just not read it and stick to their talking points, but the girls has absolutely no credibility.  



> As told to the Washington Post:
> 
> _She says [Winston] pretended to be her boyfriend to drive a different guy away who she says was following her around the bar. Winston’s chivalry ended there, however, according to Kinsman, who recalls taking a shot with Winston that she was convinced was tainted._
> 
> ...


http://chopchat.com/2015/02/22/erica-kinsman-jameis-winston-drugged/

So who exactly were the TPD protecting?  The cover up started long before they even knew Winston was the accused?  Do they just cover up every rape until they find out whether or not the accused plays ball at FSU?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Really?  I know everyone will just not read it and stick to their talking points, but the girls has absolutely no credibility.



The same could be said for the TPD..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The same could be said for the TPD..



Your deflector shields aren't strong enough.  

You said they did nothing for 10 months.  I just showed you that in wrong.  I can't get mad at you, though.  It's not like the national media has done anything but take Erica's story (all 5 of them) at face value.

I bet you still think the Duke lacrosse team got away with rape, too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> =
> 
> I bet you still think the Duke lacrosse team got away with rape, too.



I bet you actually think the whole case was handled properly too..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you actually think the whole case was handled properly too..



sometimes you wonder if people are stoned and drinking forty ouncers when they post on here.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you actually think the whole case was handled properly too..



Nope.  Never said the case was handled properly.  As a matter of fact, the poor handling of the case also guarantees that Winston can never prove his innocence either.

Either way, Winston or Kinsman, the victim will never be able to prove they were wronged.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sometimes you wonder if people are stoned and drinking forty ouncers when they post on here.




I know, right.. Folks that stick up for Jameis on here have got to be on something..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nope.  Never said the case was handled properly.  As a matter of fact, the poor handling of the case also guarantees that Winston can never prove his innocence either.
> 
> Either way, Winston or Kinsman, the victim will never be able to prove they were wronged.



The way the case was handled is how Jameis got away with rape and never missed playing time.. He might not have a "guilty" verdict but he's not innocent..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jameis got away with rape and never missed playing time.. He might not have a "guilty" verdict but he's not innocent..



And you know this, how?  Was it the evidence?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 1, 2016)

Well ... that video was good for another page of posts!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you know this, how?  Was it the evidence?



The same way "YOU" know he isn't..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Well ... that video was good for another page of posts!



It'll be more than 1!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Well ... that video was good for another page of posts!



Something has to drive the traffic in the offseason.  Sure as heck won't be actual, you know, football discussion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Something has to drive the traffic in the offseason.  Sure as heck won't be actual, you know, football discussion.



Fsu is a good off season topic

Daily rangerettesux


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2016)

Jameis is a good kid. He's just misunderstood is all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Jameis is a good kid. He's just misunderstood is all.



pftttttttt. good try wannabee thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 1, 2016)

Let's carry this conversation over to pg 7


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 1, 2016)

Alright go


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you know this, how?  Was it the evidence?



you do know the meaning of where there is smoke there is a fire.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2016)

This case and another I know of is why I preach to my daughter to be very very careful of drinking in a bar.  I don't know what happened, but I do know from a source in the TPD that they were not fired up to get after Winston.  They are also worried about the suit by this girl, so don't think they aren't motivated to turn the conversation into an attack on her credibility.  Hope thing stinks to high heaven!


----------

